# EVGA GeForce 9600 GT SSC 512 MB



## W1zzard (Mar 11, 2008)

EVGA's e-GeForce 9600 GT SSC comes at increased clocks compared to the NVIDIA reference design. Also the cooler has been adjusted slightly to match the company's color theme and design. With a price premium of just $10 over the reference card it can can deliver in both performance per Dollar and performance per Watt.

*Show full review*


----------



## ktr (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, more or less equal and at times better than the 8800GT. 

Btw, is this SSC discontinued or something? Its a deactivated item on newegg.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice review W1z.  I noticed you didn't include your normal overclock percentages compared to the stock 9600GT clocks in the overclocking section.  Usually you give the percentages of overclocks compared to the Pre-overclocked speeds, and compared to the standard speeds of the card.



ktr said:


> Wow, more or less equal and at times better than the 8800GT.
> 
> Btw, is this SSC discontinued or something? Its a deactivated item on newegg.



It is currently on back-order from eVGA.  Perhaps that should be added to the Cons?  Limitted Availability?


----------



## ktr (Mar 20, 2008)

I see.

I was reading reviews on newegg, and a lot of peeps are saying that this card is unstable and constantly locks up. Perhaps the backorder is to resolve this issue.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2008)

you're looking at the wrong item .. click "evga shop" and then there's two 9600 GT cards .. the cheap one is the non-ssc, the other is the ssc


added the note about OC relative to reference clocks


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 20, 2008)

actually you are correct .. the tested card is 512-P3-N867-AR which is the deactivated item. the two other ones on newegg are lower clocked


----------



## FilipM (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, didn't expect it to even surpass the 8800GT's performance at given times! I guess this puts the 8800GT into the shadow a bit?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 20, 2008)

ktr said:


> I see.
> 
> I was reading reviews on newegg, and a lot of peeps are saying that this card is unstable and constantly locks up. Perhaps the backorder is to resolve this issue.



It is pretty common for eVGA's highest clocked cards to be constantly on back-order.  They push the cards so high, that it is hard to find cores that can pass their quality control at those speeds.  Their 8800GTS 512MB KO and SSC is also backordered.

A lot of eVGA products are currently on back-order, most of their pre-overclocked models are backordered.

Really, most peoples issues are with heat.  The cards are pushed so hard that if they are put in a poorly ventalated case they artifact.  My eVGA 8800GTS runs my bench clocks perfectly without artifact IF I put the fan at 100% constantly to keep the temperature down below 70°C, if I let it get over 70°C then it will begin to artifact.


----------



## ktr (Mar 21, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> actually you are correct .. the tested card is 512-P3-N867-AR which is the deactivated item. the two other ones on newegg are lower clocked



Guess what W1zzard, the SSC is back!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130330

But it is $214, not $179...

Edit1: LOL! it just went out of stock, and I bet it has to do with this review 

Edit2: Its back again. But it does cost to much, Its 8800GT prices...and close to 8800GTS prices after MIR.


----------



## Doctor_hv (Mar 25, 2008)

Is it possible to overclock the EVGA 9600GT SC to the speeds of SSC without any special cooling?
It is quite cheaper than SSC or 8800GT which are similarly priced and it would be a great buy.
anyway, I'm planning to buy one


----------



## ktr (Mar 25, 2008)

I bet you can get the SC the same clocks as the SSC. Its the same exact hard ware, just a different factory clock. 

W1zzard, you need to fix the price to performance ratio, the SSC is $215, which is 8800GT money, a very big CON for this card.

btw, if you want the SC, here is a promo code...but hurry, only for the first 250 customers. 

EVGA 512-P3-N862-AR GeForce 9600GT Superclocked

$179.99 - $15.00MIR - $20.00 promo code "hardocp32420" = $144.99 with $6.58 shipping

Promo Expires on 3/26/08. Good for the first 250 customers.


----------



## webwizard (Apr 6, 2008)

I am running two of these 9600's and have no problems at all.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150289


----------



## btarunr (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow! How close it gets to the 8800 GT.


----------



## webwizard (Apr 6, 2008)

To me I like this set up more than the 2 8800 GT's I was running. I mean 740 core clock and 2000 MHz memory clock isn't to shabby.


----------

